

Jobtastic - User-Responsive Celery Tasks - pearkes
http://policystat.github.com/jobtastic/

======
zphds
There is a typo in the sample code. 'herf_avoidance_timeout = 60'.

It would be neat if we can use the Jobtastic task as a decorator, similar to
the celery.task decorator. That way I won't have a bunch of JobtasticTask
subclasses, that only differ in the way calculate_result is implemented.

If needed I can set the variables needed by passing kwargs to the decorators
instead. It will definitely be easier on the eyes.

~~~
weswinham
Thanks for the heads up on the typo. Got that fixed.

As far as the decorator syntax, I absolutely agree. That's definitely a thing
we should have. I ticketed it up at:
<https://github.com/PolicyStat/jobtastic/issues/11>

Thanks so much for the suggestion.

